
D. J. Bernstein Is the Greatest Programmer in the History of the World (2009) - rfreytag
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/djb.en
======
nailer
The only person I could think of that comes close is Fabrice Ballard (qemu,
ffmpeg) Linux Torvalds (git, the Linux kernel, but one was affected by the
popularity of the other)

~~~
ljw1001
Git is the worst piece of software I actually use. It is impossible to use
safely and without headaches unless (a) you only do the same, simple things
every time, or (b) you're an expert. And yet, pretty much all programmers have
to use it every day.

~~~
wglb
Have you tried it with magit?

~~~
ljw1001
I haven't because I'm not an emacs user, but it seems to me to be very much in
the right direction.

As I didn't make clear in my original post, I've never seen the git source.
When I say it sucks I mean strictly that the user interface sucks, so this
kind of thing makes great sense to me.

~~~
wglb
I understood you were addressing the terrifying user interface.

------
0x07c0
This is heresy against the prophets K&R!

